# Athearn re-moter



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'd like to re-motor an athearn FP45. I'm not sure if this is a blue box, or something else. Does the genesis motor mounts fit the same pattern as the rubber mounts, just replaced with screws (that's what it looks like)? Or is it a completely different pattern? This motor has a high current draw and requires a lot to get moving.

Please forgive the messy wiring, I was getting tired of fishing when cramming that decoder in there, needs a smaller one.
























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

From what I have seen on YouTube, the Genesis motor use the same motor mount pattern.


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

for what it's worth, athearn motors are pretty cheap, and it doesn't cost much to keep a few spare on hand ...
i still have five or six spares


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Aard D'Vaark said:


> for what it's worth, athearn motors are pretty cheap, and it doesn't cost much to keep a few spare on hand ...
> i still have five or six spares


Yeah, also tempting. I have to BB F7s that are brand new. They are ok, but a little noisy. I kind of want to try the upgrade on at least one and see how it performed

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

flyboy2610 said:


> From what I have seen on YouTube, the Genesis motor use the same motor mount pattern.


Thank you

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Did the swap today. It drops right in. MASSIVE improvement! I might do it on a pair of older F units as well. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

